# Sauces, Marinades, Dry Rubs



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Sauces, Marinades, Dry Rubs recipes in this thread.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

1 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup mustard
1/4 honey

Instructions: MIX IT UP! Very easy.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Equal parts 

chili powder
brown sugar
sea salt
paprika

spritz chicken with olive oil, add the rub. Grill.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Barbecue Sauce 
With variations


1 large onion, chopped
oil to saute onion
Â¾ cup ketchup
1/3 cup lemon juice
3 Tbsp sugar
3 Tbsp Worchestershire sauce
2 Tbsp mustard
Â½ tsp pepper

Saute onion till transparent. Add other ingredients. Simmer 20 minutes.

Variations:

A.
Add 1 Tbsp Heinz 57 Sauce
Â½ tsp Tabasco
1/3 cup molasses

B. 
Substitute 2 Tbsp. butter for oil
Substitute maple syrup for sugar
Add Â¼ - Â½ tsp. Cayenne pepper


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

Sweet Hickory BBQ sauce

1 1/2 cups ketchup
3/4 cup of unsulphured molasses 
2 tablespoons worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon liquid smoke
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
2 teaspoons chili powder

combine all, stirring until smooth, or put in canning jars.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Mick&#8217;s 
Pineapple Chilli & ginger syrup sauce
Â© Mountain Griller 2010

Equal parts of sugar and chopped up pineapple skin
1 level teaspoon of citric acid per kilo of sugar
1teaspoon ginger powder per kilo of sugar
1teaspoon hot chilli powder per kilo of sugar
Add pineapple skin and sugar and refrigerate. 
When sugar takes up juices of pineapple skin, put it into a heavy bottom saucepan with the citric acid add water to cover and bring to boil&#8230;
Once sugar is melted, add a Â¼ a cup of lemon juice and teaspoons of ginger & chilli powder Bring to the boil and slowly simmer for 15 minutes &#8211; continue to stir
Scrape off any froth that comes to the surface, sive syrup for skins before Bottling and Bob&#8217;s your uncle! MM


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Kansas City Rub

1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup paprika 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon salt 
1 tablespoon chili powder 
3/4 tablespoon garlic powder 
3/4 tablespoon onion powder 
1 teaspoon cayenne 

Mix all ingredients together and store in an air tight container. 


Brisket Rub

2 1/2 Tbsp. salt
2 1/2 Tbsp. chili powder
2 1/2 Tbsp. paprika
1 1/2 tsp. black pepper
1/3 cup brown sugar

Mix together and rub all over the outside of the brisket. Set your brisket on aluminum foil first. I started with a small frozen brisket and just rubbed or pressed the rub on all sides. I wrapped the brisket tightly in the aluminum foil so that the rub would be held against the brisket. Set the brisket in a shallow baking dish and bake in a 300 degree F. oven for about 4 hours. 

The recipe called for the rub to set on the brisket several hours or overnight until the brown sugar crystallized on the outside. The instructions were to cook the brisket on a smoker/cooker, but I just baked mine right away in the oven.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

For fish.

One cup of salt and one cup of honey to one gallon of water ratio. Then add any spice you like, cilantro and hot peppers are nice on occasion, garlic seems to appear in my mixes from time to time as well. 

I almost always brine fish before cooking/smoking/freezing. Sometimes for a few days, but that taste has to be acquired, if you know what I mean.

Reduce it all equally for small batches.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

*TSYORK'S SPAGHETTI SAUCE*

1/2 bushel (4 gallons) ripe tomatoes, washed, cored and quartered.
You can put a few at a time in a food processer and pulse a few times.

Put in a large, heavy-bottomed pot and simmer for 3 hours.

Chop the following in a food processer and add to the pot:

3 lbs. of onions
2-3 heads (not cloves) of garlic
2-3 red bell peppers (or green, or a mixture), seeded and stemmed
4-6 jalepenoes (6-8 if you like it hot)
1 cup olive oil
1/2 cup white sugar
1 cup brown sugar, packed
4-6 (6 oz.) cans tomato paste
4 tablespoons dried oregano
4 Tablespoons dried basil
1/3 cup salt
2 jars mushrooms (optional)
4 Tablespoons dired parsley (this is Suitcase Sally's addition)

Cook until desired consistency.

If you want a meat sauce, (again, Sally's addition), brown 10 lbs. hamburger, drain and add to the mix. You may need two pots if you're going to add the meat.

Water bath pints for 15 minutes, quarts for 25 minutes.

If using just the optional mushrooms, pressure can at 45 minutes for pints, 90 minutes for quarts. 

For the optional meat, pressure can a 10 lbs. pints, 75 minutes, quarts 90 minutes


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

*Alfredo Sauce*
(think 2 of everything)
2 cloves garlic minced
2 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp parsley
2 cups heavy whipping cream
2 tbsp butter
1/2 c grated parmesan
1/2 c grated romano
1 lb pasta (fetuccini or whatever you like)

Start your salted water boiling for the pasta. Add the pasta -then start the sauce. This recipe takes less than 10 minutes to put together and it's delicious. 

In a large saucepan saute 2 cloves minced garlic in 2 tbsp olive oil and 2 tbsp butter.
When garlic is translucent, add 2 cups of heavy whipping cream continue stirring.
Cream will begin to boil up. Once it works up a good froth, turn off the heat. 
Add parsley and stir. 
By this time your pasta should be done. 
Add the cooked pasts to the pan or combine into a large bowl. Begin stirring.
Slowly add the 2 (1/2) cups of grated cheese and continue stirring until the cheese melts and becomes creamy. Serve hot. 
NOTE: DON'T add the grated cheese to the hot milk mixture on the stove. Add it to the pasta and cream sauce after you take it off the stove. You don't want to 'cook' the cheese. 
NOTE: A bit too gooey? add some hot pasta water to thin it. A bit soupy? add a little more cheese til you get the consistency you like. But this recipe is pretty consistent as it is. 
Yeah it's heart attack on a plate, but as I like to say, "No one ever died from fettuccine alfredo!"


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

This is from an older Ball canning book (1987). I use it when I make a quick meal.

Cut a package of hot Italian sausage into 1/2" or so rounds. Cook till done in a frying pan. Add a jar of the Peruvian sauce and heat through. Make a package of egg noodles (enough for the number of servings you need.) and mix in the sausage/sauce mix.

*Peruvian Sauce*

4 qts. peeled, cored, chopped, red -ripe tomatoes (about 24 large)
1 qt. pared, cored, chopped apples (4-5 medium)
1 qt. chopped onions
1 1/2 c. chopped sweet green peppers (about 3 medium)
1 hot red pepper
1 clove crushed garlic
3 cups brown sugar
1 T. ground allspice
1 T. mustard seed
1 T. salt
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
3 cups vinegar (I use cider vinegar)

Combine tomatoes,onions, apples, peppers, garlic and sugar. Cook slowly until thick, about 1 hour. As mixture thickens, stir frequently, to prevent sticking. Add salt, spices and vinegar. Cook until thick as desired, about 45 to 60 minutes. Pour hot into hot jars and water bath for 15 minutes.

Makes about 6 pints.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

2 Parts Kosher salt
1 Part Coarse ground pepper

The end.


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

I have far too many to post so I'll just point to them...

Be the "Master of the Grill" with these 56 dry rub recipes

20 Best International BBQ Sauce Recipes (Part 1)

10 exotic BBQ Sauce recipes that will tingle your taste buds (Pt. 1)

Thirty Five (!!!) Jack Daniels Recipes for BBQ sauces, marinades, and bastes

From Motown to KC, from Cajun Country to California, 21 great American BBQ Sauce recipes


----------

